# Waymo email to customers: "Completely driverless Waymo cars are on the way"



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/dflcan

You can enjoy having to car all to yourself.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-10-09/waymo-mapping-los-angeles-driverless-taxis
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/7/20903034/waymo-self-driving-test-la-mds-data


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I already test rode in one.
I was very impressed.
The vehicle didn't ever have a steering wheel.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I already test rode in one.
> I was very impressed.
> The vehicle didn't ever have a steering wheel.


Where?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-10-09/waymo-mapping-los-angeles-driverless-taxis
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/7/20903034/waymo-self-driving-test-la-mds-data


lmao so now they're saying "someday" ?



Uber's Guber said:


> I already test rode in one.
> I was very impressed.
> The vehicle didn't ever have a steering wheel.


great, let's see the video you took


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao so now they're saying "someday" ?
> 
> 
> great, let's see the video you took


Shouldn't you be spending your time making up excuses why the upcoming videos don't count?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> Shouldn't you be spending your time making up excuses why the upcoming videos don't count?


Still got nothing?


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah right. I'm still waiting for these.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

tunnels . cities with tall buildings is sure to screw up the gps signal . screwed up roads .
most important people that know a self driving car is taking away a job they wont use it . i would not use it .
its like when you go to a grocery store never use that self check out line i hate scanning my own groceries it pisses me off


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Can't these things be hacked?


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

And yet no proof that they actually do work .
If they can’t work in the middle of AZ, then they will not work in LA.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/dflcan
> 
> You can enjoy having to car all to yourself.


She Looks CONCERNED & VERY UNCOMFORTABLE.

FORCED SMILE.

LOOK
WHERE HER EYES ARE POINTING !!!

( a Picture is Worth 1,000 Words !)

Not enjoying herself.
Not engaging with the guy besides her . . .

ABSOLUTELY UNCOMFORTABLE !

BODY LANGUAGE.
POSTURE.
FACIAL EXPRESSION.
EYE FOCUS !

THE TRUTH IS PLAIN TO SEE !



Mordred said:


> Can't these things be hacked?


YES THEY CAN.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> tunnels . cities with tall buildings is sure to screw up the gps signal . screwed up roads .
> most important people that know a self driving car is taking away a job they wont use it . i would not use it .
> its like when you go to a grocery store never use that self check out line i hate scanning my own groceries it pisses me off


Exactly. There's quite a few pax out there who would refuse to ever ride in a SDC.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The guy who developed waymo Google / D.A.R.P.A.S ROBO CARS

STARTED A RELEGION

TO WORSHIP A MASTER COMPUTER GOD !

ISOLATIIN & SEPERATIION.

HEAVY INVESTMENTS IN " TRANSHUMANISM".

GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A.
" CREATING GOD"
THEN TRYING TO BECOME GOD VIA TRANSHUMANISM.

JUST LIKE " LUCIFER"!

The Unabomber was Right.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


>


lol still "going" ?

I thought they were already "getting busy" ? lmao


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Will the Second Coming delay the introduction of driverless cars?
Both are promised at some indeterminate date in the future.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Will the Second Coming delay the introduction of driverless cars?
> Both are promised at some indeterminate date in the future.


Robo Cars are the army of the " Anti Christ"!



Single Malt said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/dflcan
> 
> You can enjoy having to car all to yourself.


" ENJOY THE RIDE"- CHARLIE


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol still "going" ?
> 
> whistling past the graveyard


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

And what happens when the car bursts into flames? you scream "open the door Hal" and Hal says "sorry Dave I can't do that"
Or in case of a breakdown, you could call the customer service and after one hour of listening to crap music you can talk to a third world operator who barely speaks English and after six transfers with a hold between each one finally hangs up on you.....sound familiar?..... I can't wait.....
Then again maybe I can.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> And what happens when the car bursts into flames? you scream "open the door Hal" and Hal says "sorry Dave I can't do that"
> Or in case of a breakdown, you could call the customer service and after one hour of listening to crap music you can talk to a third world operator who barely speaks English and after six transfers with a hold between each one finally hangs up on you.....sound familiar?..... I can't wait.....
> Then again maybe I can.


Passenger " the car is in flames ! It wont let me out !. Car says opening door on freeway is UNSAFE. Help ! Were burning !"

Rohit- " we will credit your account"

Pax - " screams in agony as flesh becomes charcoal."


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> And what happens when the car bursts into flames? you scream "open the door Hal" and Hal says "sorry Dave I can't do that"
> Or in case of a breakdown, you could call the customer service and after one hour of listening to crap music you can talk to a third world operator who barely speaks English and after six transfers with a hold between each one finally hangs up on you.....sound familiar?..... I can't wait.....
> Then again maybe I can.


Honestly in those situation an Uber Driver.........
"Car bursts into flames ?" Uber driver rapes passenger 
"Car is disabled" Uber driver rapes passenger 
""Would U lower the volume on the radio?" Uber driver rapes passenger 
"Not this house but the next" Uber driver rapes passenger


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Honestly in those situation an Uber Driver.........
> "Car bursts into flames ?" Uber driver rapes passenger
> "Car is disabled" Uber driver rapes passenger
> ""Would U lower the volume on the radio?" Uber driver rapes passenger
> "Not this house but the next" Uber driver rapes passenger


I sense some kind of obsession here ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I sense some kind of obsession here ?


Agreed?
Law Enforcement and society are obsessed with Uber drivers assaulting passengers. Don't u agree @Grumpy Old Man ??


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I sense some kind of obsession here ?


The Tomato is obsessed with "self driving" cars being "right around the corner".


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

L


Grumpy Old Man said:


> And what happens when the car bursts into flames? you scream "open the door Hal" and Hal says "sorry Dave I can't do that"
> Or in case of a breakdown, you could call the customer service and after one hour of listening to crap music you can talk to a third world operator who barely speaks English and after six transfers with a hold between each one finally hangs up on you.....sound familiar?..... I can't wait.....
> Then again maybe I can.


Love your profile picture, he's my favorite.



Cold Fusion said:


> Honestly in those situation an Uber Driver.........
> "Car bursts into flames ?" Uber driver rapes passenger
> "Car is disabled" Uber driver rapes passenger
> ""Would U lower the volume on the radio?" Uber driver rapes passenger
> "Not this house but the next" Uber driver rapes passenger


Out of 3 million drivers that's pretty damn good actually.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> The Tomato is obsessed with "self driving" cars being "right around the corner".


I remember when Tomato used to dream about SDC's ever happening.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> The Tomato is obsessed with "self driving" cars being "right around the corner".


----------



## ilka (Mar 15, 2019)

*Waymo is mapping L.A. in hopes of someday introducing driverless taxis.

"In hopes of someday" That says it all don't you think?*


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Out of 3 million drivers that's pretty damn good actually.


Tell That to the female rape Victims


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

One major detail that many of you skip over is this : The word “driverless”. Let’s break that word down shall we...

Driver(that’s you)
Less(less of you)

I take that to mean that you WILL be in the car as a driver , you will simply be driving LESS. The auto pilot will be doing some of the work. Like cruise control. 

They are twisting this to make it seem like a car with no one in it is going to show up and it’s going to be better than a human showing up. That’s laughable to me.

Who’s going to clean it????? Vomit anyone? Most pax drag in dirt and debris. They also leave behind skin flakes, snail trails and lotion stains.

Who’s going to Ozium the hell out of it between smelly passengers??

Who’s going to put disabled pax walkers and wheelchairs in the car?? 

Who’s going to stop at the liquor store for you even though you didn’t put it in the itinerary?

Who is going to listen ? to you about your day?

Who has a funny story to make you laugh?

Not a car without a driver!!!!! 

And a final concern... who’s going to hit the brakes when the sensors fail and the car wants to plow into the back of a semi?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/dflcan
> 
> You can enjoy having to car all to yourself.


You'll pay Waymo more then it's worth.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's going to happen one day, the question is when, 2 years, 5 years, 20 years, ... it will happen.

People will die but guess what, people die now in car accidents, I saw one person dead in a car accident on Sunday. Fewer people will die in SDC's and they will get safer as time goes on. The problem is that as humans we have an inate need to be in control and a belief in our own abilities that isn't always warranted.

It will come eventually, the question is in what form not when. Think about how they may revolutionize travel and traffic. I think it's going to be 10 to 20 years and am excited to see what happens if I live long enough.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> most important people that know a self driving car is taking away a job they wont use it . i would not use it .
> its like when you go to a grocery store never use that self check out line i hate scanning my own groceries it pisses me off


People do not care about jobs that much. I personally prefer the self checkout.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> They are twisting this to make it seem like a car with no one in it is going to show up and it's going to be better than a human showing up. That's laughable to me.


No. You have your head in the sand.
pull your head out


----------

